# 2 Miscarriages, pregnant again



## newbie123

I found out a couple of days ago that I'm pregnant again after two miscarriages this year. The first was a mmc I found out about at 11 weeks, but the baby measured nine and a half. The second was a natural miscarriage at six weeks. Now I'm getting a positive test again and I'm totally freaked out. I keep testing and it seems like the lines aren't getting darker like they should be. I'm totally overanalyzing everything. Has anybody been in this situation? I'd love to hear some success stories. What did you do differently during your third pregnancy.

Thanks!


----------



## grenouille

Congrats!!

I know it's really stressful, but I just wanted to tell you I had two miscarriages last year as well. One really early at 4.5 weeks, and one at 8 weeks but the maybe only measured 6 weeks.

I didn't do anything different this time, and they didn't do any tests. I was so sure I was going to miscarry again and here I am at 27 weeks, with a kicking baby in my belly :) 

The first 2 mcs were really rough, and I'm still really sad I lost 2 babies, but it turns out it was probably just pure bad luck. Miscarriages are pretty common, and I just happened to have 2 in a row I guess.

I really hope this time will be the right time for you too :)


----------



## ThinkPositiv

congrats on your pregnancy! i too had 2 MC's before this pregnancy and was scared when i fell pregnant again. but i just chalk it up to bad luck, like my doctor said. i am still sad about loosing the other two, but i am very much looking forward to meeting this baby. we didnt do anything different. no testing, nothing. fell pregnant right after a D&C. i hope everything works out for you.


----------



## newbie123

Thanks guys! I went in today and had some blood work done. I'll get some results in the next day or two. Hopefully things are progressing smoothly!


----------



## Mrs.Garcia

I also had two devastating miscarriages, and I'm super happy to announce that my baby was born with no problems, but a lot of freak outs during pregnancy! I just decided to put myself at bed rest until my 5th month, and took it super easy until she arrived. There is hope hun. And when you finally have your bundle of joy, you will be one of the best moms, because you will be forever grateful for what you have :hugs:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

wishing you the best! keep us posted!


----------



## Sally_D

newbie123 said:


> I found out a couple of days ago that I'm pregnant again after two miscarriages this year. The first was a mmc I found out about at 11 weeks, but the baby measured nine and a half. The second was a natural miscarriage at six weeks. Now I'm getting a positive test again and I'm totally freaked out. I keep testing and it seems like the lines aren't getting darker like they should be. I'm totally overanalyzing everything. Has anybody been in this situation? I'd love to hear some success stories. What did you do differently during your third pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks!

I am in the same boat honey...my first mc was at around 8 weeks and the second one was a partial molar. Right now I am at 7 weeks and super scared and sceptical this time. Hoping all goes well and praying for it. Trying to stay positive but its very hard not to panic. 

Thank you ladies for sharing your positive experiences! Hugs n good luck to all of us!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

newbie123 - how are you doing?


----------



## runnergrl

yes, update? hope all is well with you and your baby!


----------



## tuckie27

Your experience with your first 2 m/c's sounds very similar to mine. I am now 31 weeks pregnant with my 3rd pregnancy. The only thing I did different was my Dr put me on progesterone supps the first 14 weeks as a precaution. I cannot say for sure that made the difference this pregnancy or not. Full details are in my journal. I've made it this far so don't give up hope hun. Sending baby dust your way.


----------

